# sinking vs floating



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

i would like to know what some other people who have been doing this a lot longer then us think about sinking food vs. floating food
we have been feeding our fish sinking food but since there is only one store in our area that sells this food we are thinking of switching to a different one but everyone else only sells floating foods
so which is better? :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

My fish totally ignore floating food, so I prefer sinking.

IMO, it doesn't get into the filtration as bad, and it's easier to monitor how much you're feeding with sinking foods. I have a really hard time judging how much I put in when it sits on top of the water, but it's easy to see when it hits the sand, and easy to tell when the fish eat it up.

As far as quality goes, it would depend on what brand food we're talking about!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had (what I think are) great results with floating. Our severums, blackbelt, and chocolate love it. I'll fed them one at a time for a few minutes, then throw in some flakes for the non-cichlids.

Really helps keep me from overfeeding.

-Ryan


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Like Ryan, my Sev and Blue Acara both love floating pellets, although my Sev is keen enough of the insignificant (to him) small sinking pellets that he still chases them around!

Big cichlids I like to feed a floating pellet as it really does make it easy to control their intake. For the general fish that make up the majority I feed sinking pellets. Sand sifters and substrate feeders will very rarely find enough confidence to attack pellets at the surface, so it really depends on the species kept as well.


----------

